# Volkswagen Polo Shoot



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Having just got it back on the road after having it written off in October we decided that we'd make use of the nice weather and head out for a photoshoot. Neither of us had a clue what sort of backgrounds we wanted, so we tried a few different places:

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









Rest are available at:
http://www.adimages.co.uk/images/events/2010/Rupie/index.html

C&C Please


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

like no 5 a lot great pics


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

numbers 1,2 and 5 for me :thumb: great pics


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

As above, great pics, i wanted one of these for my first car.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

liking the yellow door and grafiti shots!


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

really like this set and the car is Awesome as well


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice shots and a nice looking little car :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I really like these, the car looks great against all of the backgrounds and the compositions and lighting are great too.

The only thing I'd like to see is a re-shoot of photo 1 without the driver in the car. Having a figure in the car moves the focal point over a bit and knocks the image off center a bit IMO.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice! Brings back memories of my old one. I had zender turbos and bbs rm's on mine. Happy days!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

steffan bcw's?

never see them much in chrome plated finish...looking good!


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

-tom- said:


> like no 5 a lot great pics





Tabbs said:


> numbers 1,2 and 5 for me :thumb: great pics





Jamie-O said:


> As above, great pics, i wanted one of these for my first car.


Thanks guys 



ryand said:


> liking the yellow door and grafiti shots!


Thanks, I think the graffiti shots are my favourites



stink said:


> really like this set and the car is Awesome as well





pooma said:


> Nice shots and a nice looking little car :thumb:


Thanks 



Lloyd71 said:


> I really like these, the car looks great against all of the backgrounds and the compositions and lighting are great too.
> 
> The only thing I'd like to see is a re-shoot of photo 1 without the driver in the car. Having a figure in the car moves the focal point over a bit and knocks the image off center a bit IMO.


Unfortunately the slope photos were all a bit rushed, as they were taken at the local college and there was a steady stream of cars coming through for football practice  I'll bear it in mind for next time we're there though!



Dipesh said:


> Very nice! Brings back memories of my old one. I had zender turbos and bbs rm's on mine. Happy days!


Sounds good! 



badly_dubbed said:


> steffan bcw's?
> 
> never see them much in chrome plated finish...looking good!


Yeah they're BCW's  14x8 on the front and 14x9 on the back if I remember rightly, he bought them 2nd hand in silver then had them polished


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice pics mate, looks good.


----------

